# US Exports of Firearms/parts



## SpitfireV (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello all, 

If I were to want to get either firearm exported from the USA (if I say bought one through a website), what do I need to do? Is it difficult? And what is covered under any restrictions? Like if I order a stock will I need to get BATF approval or something or is it just limited to the mechanical parts. 

Cheers, 

SV.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Have you got the NZ import permit yet?  From memory it allows you to import 5 weapons or parts of before applying for another.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 21, 2010)

Nah not yet. I can get that side sorted fairly easily but I'm not sure about the US side of things. 

Only had the licence in my hand for the last two days


----------



## Centermass (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.etssincusa.com/home

They're "KIWI" friendly as well. :cool:


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 22, 2010)

Brilliant! Thank you CM!


----------

